# Glues & Wood Preservatives



## askvance (Jan 5, 2008)

I've just finished building a station (wood) kit from Kamloops Junction. I used the glue he recommended (LePage PL Premium Polyurethane Construction Adhesive). The next step from the instructions is to treat the building with a wood preservative before painting it. My 1st question: will the preservative (such as Thompson's) weaken the glue joints at all? Second question: will the paint adhere properly on the preserved wood?


  Thanks for any help.


        Vance


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm currently building a station from wood (Cedar and Redwood). Glueing it all together with Titebod III. I'm painting inside and out with EXTERIOR acrylic latex primer and then will finish with exterior Latex house paint.  If it holds up on my house I think it will hold up on my model. I plan on sealing all the corners with latex caulking to make it as watertight as possible. Have a couple of trestles that I used good quality fence stain (Olympic) on. They've been out since September and get watered by the lawn sprinklers often, seem to be holding up fine.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By askvance on 01/05/2008 9:53 AM


  I've just finished building a station (wood) kit from Kamloops Junction. I used the glue he recommended (LePage PL Premium Polyurethane Construction Adhesive). The next step from the instructions is to treat the building with a wood preservative before painting it. My 1st question: will the preservative (such as Thompson's) weaken the glue joints at all? Second question: will the paint adhere properly on the preserved wood?


  Thanks for any help.


        Vance


 


 


You will not be able to use a preservative and then paint (unless maybe with an oil based paint).


You have a few different options -

Stain and then paint for the longest lasting finish
Stain (solid or semi solid) and then use a preservative
Just paint (an exterior latex will work well)
 

The preservative shouldn't have any effect on a polyurethane adhesive or exterior wood glue.


-Brian


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Glues & Wood Preservatives*

I too have heard before that you are not suppose to paint on top of wood preservative, but I've done it several times with my wood structures and it has worked fine. I have a hotel that I brought in this Fall after being out three years for minor repair and repainting and all seems well. Used water based (latex) exterior paint on top of Thompson's originally with no ill effect. I think what you are planning will work fine.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: Glues & Wood Preservatives*

I remember reading in Garden Railways many years ago, of a man who mixed oil paints with Thompson's Water Seal, and painted/stained his buildings that way. 
SandyR


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Glues & Wood Preservatives*

I built a trestle over 10 years ago using 1/2" x 1/2" redwood and assembled it with a polyurethane glue and one finish nail per joint. Never used any wood preservative nor paint. It's still solid as can be. I have occasionally had to replace a single cross brace or stringer but that is only to repair damage from a football or a playful dog. 

John


----------

